# Lathe Stand and shop set up?



## honker22 (Jun 23, 2014)

I have been lolly-gagging on getting my shop set up for turning turkey pot calls... aka I haven't purchased much equipment yet. I'm looking at buying a Jet 1221 VS lathe, not sure why but I just keep going back to it. My question is concerning the stand for the lathe. Is it that important? My shop was built with woodworking in mind, I've got tons of counter space and great lightning, but also have a place in the very center of my floor where I could place a lathe. Do you guys think I should put it on the counter or is it worth it to make it the centerpiece of my floor and place it there?

If I do go with a lathe stand, should I drop the $$$ on the one that is offered or just build a wooden stand/work table to put it on? 

Any additional info is appreciated. My shop is literally empty, except for a bench grinder, a few tools, and some call blanks I've been buying off this site. Feel free to give me ideas.

Thanks,
Dusty


----------



## honker22 (Jun 23, 2014)

Maybe this needs to be placed in the General Woodworking Discussion Forum... feel free to move it Mods. Thought I was in theright spot here.


----------



## kweinert (Jun 23, 2014)

I think you'll find that putting it on an existing bench will make it too high to use comfortably.

As to whether you should buy or build a stand, that's up to you. Mine is built from 2x4 and 2x6 material. You'll have to be very sure that the legs touch the floor at the same time. And put a shelf under it for some weight. I have 2 80 bags of concrete on mine and sometimes I think I might need a bit more. That will depend on how large and initially off-center your turnings start.


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 23, 2014)

Another option would be to see if you have a local recycled building materials place in your area. A bathroom vanity cabinet could be low enough for you and then just add a counter top to it and Viola! instant lathe station. I have to agree with the above post- If you don't build beefy make sure to be able to add weight to keep it in one spot. The other plus to using a cabinet base or building your own solution is the ability to have/add storage space. It's a great way to keep the small tools, chucks, sandpaper, etc. from ending up covered in shavings/dust. Another thing to think about as you build/buy is to think about a bracket to mount a dust collector hose on if you have dust collection. Just make sure it's adjustable so you can get close but still back it out to use the full swing of your lathe.


----------



## Patrude (Jun 23, 2014)

I wouldn't station it dead center of the shop, but I definitely agree that the lathe needs a dedicated stand of it's own. I prefer a beefy wood stand with a sturdy lower shelf. I prefer wood because it helps to dampen vibration. Building your own allows you to customize it the way you like. You can make it the ideal height for your preferences. Along with the lathe stand you should consider storage for your lathe tools and accessories reasonably close to the lathe. Tools should be within arm's reach. I built my lathe stand with 8/4 oak . Good luck with it whichever way you go


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 23, 2014)

If I were starting over with an empty space ... I'd begin by placing my dust collector (and chip separator) and planning the ducting run to each power tool location. Adding the dust collection in afterwards lead to all sorts of complications (and I just ended up with flexible hose instead of fixed ducting, IMO not as good a solution.)

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike Mills (Jun 24, 2014)

I would go with a stout shop made stand.
General "rule of thumb" is the spindle should be elbow height. I perfer mine about 1.5" higher. That of course is where you measure your elbow, most people say when bent with your arm at 90*. If measured to the bottom of the elbow compared to the crook then the crook is a couple of inches higher. Either way you want to be able to adjust the height (and take into account any pad you stand on, mine is about 3/4" thich). With most lathes you will want to add riser blocks between the lathe and the bed to allow for easy chip removal if you have a solid top.

As far as the Jet I have heard mixed reviews as far as torque. On low speed one said you could stop it with two fingers and another stated it would almost break your arm if you tried to stop it, so?
Per the specs it is 6 amp so it has to be about 108% efficient to produce 1 HP. The Delta is 8 amp and states 1 HP which puts it in the 80-90% effiiency range which is very doable.

Any mini lathe will probably have a slow time with 12" bowls. I bought the Comet2 for my daughter and so far it has been fine. They do state 3/4HP and IIFC correctly it is 5.7 amp or just shy of the Jet 6 amp. The manual states 550 watts which works out to .73+ hp or real close the the stated .75.
The main downside on the Nova is 16" between centers instead of 21" for the Jet. It is about 20 lbs lighter but I do not know how much of that is the extra bed length. Of course the Nova with bed extension is still hundreds less.
Speed goes down to 250 on the Nova and the Jet is 50. The question is how much torque does the 50 rpm provide? In Grumbines video he easily stops a Vega bowl lathe at low speed with a gouge.
Just something to consider or you may have already ruled the Nova out.
Either should provide years of good usage.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 24, 2014)

I am learning the hard way that a wooden bench for the lathe that's screwed in to the wall that has a kitchen on the other side is not a great way to make the wife happy. 

She just loves it when I'm turning... I guess it helps the sound resonate throughout the house.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## honker22 (Jun 24, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> I am learning the hard way that a wooden bench for the lathe that's screwed in to the wall that has a kitchen on the other side is not a great way to make the wife happy.
> 
> She just loves it when I'm turning... I guess it helps the sound resonate throughout the house.


 
Luckily, I built a detached garage a year ago and incorporated a small shop into it. I'm not sure of the exact dimensions but its probably around 150 sq ft of shop space... so I shouldn't be bothering the wife with noise.

Thanks for the responses, keep any suggestions coming.


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 24, 2014)

Oh -- and while you're planning, remember to consider lighting. It's really helpful to have lots of light (goes for all powertools, not just the lathe), and for preference the light should not be blocked by (for example) dust collection ducting ... :cool2:


----------



## honker22 (Jun 24, 2014)

duncsuss said:


> Oh -- and while you're planning, remember to consider lighting. It's really helpful to have lots of light (goes for all powertools, not just the lathe), and for preference the light should not be blocked by (for example) dust collection ducting ... :cool2:


 
I have fluorescent lights overhead and put in lots of fluorescent lights under the cabinets. I also have 1 large window and a door with a window. I dont think lighting will be an issue... key word "think"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## honker22 (Jun 24, 2014)

Here are some pics that I took of the shop as soon as it was finished. It will never be this clean again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Graybeard (Jun 25, 2014)

It's nice to be able to get behind the lathe IMO. In time you'll also be aware of where the chips are flying and maybe decide to move a few things to have them stay clean. There's a neat video of Glen Lucas of Ireland turning so the chips fly into a dumpster he brings into his shop. IMO his set up is really thought out. You might find a club to join and they probably have his video in their library. It'll give you lots of good information as will other experienced members.

Graybeard


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 25, 2014)

Nice shop Dusty. How long before it is all cluttered up?


----------



## honker22 (Jun 25, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> Nice shop Dusty. How long before it is all cluttered up?


 
Thanks, It's already cluttered... I'm having to clean it out now just to get woodworking stuff in. It won't be recognizable by end of summer.


----------



## MikeMD (Jun 25, 2014)

Dusty, I would tend to agree with the other folks that said that countertop height is too high, but I can't say for sure without knowing how tall you are. If you are in the 6' 3" or higher category, countertop height might actually be comfortable for you.

That said, the beauty of the lathe on the countertop is that you have plenty of places to the right and left to put tools that you are using while turning. Likewise, you have the wall just behind the lathe for tool rests, live centers, tools, etc for easy access. I have a large lathe and a 12" midi. I don't see any reason to get behind the midi at all. The only reason I need to get behind my big lathe is to pick up things I've dropped! But I do understand why people do like to get behind their lathes.

100% agree that you should be thinking about your dust collection. Nothing will fill your shop and lungs faster than no dust collection. And if you just want to use the "fan venting" method, that only really works if the fan leading outside is directly behind the lathe (in the same place your dust collection port/hood would be). A fan at the other end of the shop only gets the dust away from you at the time. The dust will just settle in the shop, and every time you walk, you'll stir up dust.

As for the stand, if you build it out of wood, you can make it more stout than the one you can buy. I wouldn't make it out of 2 x 4s (pine just isn't a wonderfully sturdy wood for this application). And you can customize the layout for tools, rests, and centers. The down side is that "immobilizes" your lathe. If you buy the stand FOR that lathe, you can take the lathe with you if you want. You can even take it out on the driveway or lawn and turn outside on a pretty day. Just food for thought.

Best of luck with whatever you do!


----------



## Tim Carter (Jul 5, 2014)

A couple of things to consider: The Jet stand is pretty adjustable and well built and you can add locking casters so it's readily movable, which can be very helpful if you need room for glue up or assembly of other projects. You also can make a tool caddy to fit into the extension bolt holes on the Jet to hold tools, drives, calipers, etc. Your AC filter in the shop is going to need frequent cleaning if you do much sanding, even with a good dust collection system.
Tim


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 5, 2014)

My first thought when I saw the pictures of your shop was that it looked like a doctor's office! Mobility for your lathe stand is a good idea, and it goes without saying that dust collection is of utmost importance. Chuck


----------



## DKMD (Jul 5, 2014)

I prefer the free standing option over the counter top because I like to stand in different positions while turning rather than leaning over.

I agree with the others about dust collection... Turning creates a lot of dust, and your best bet is to capture it as soon as it's generated. A dust hood that can be positioned close to whatever you're turning will go a long way toward keeping your shop clean.


----------

